# December & January in Flagler - Need Some Help



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi;

I will be spending December and January in Flagler Beach.

It is my first time down and I am wondering if there is any decent fishing around this area at this time of year. 

I am retired and do not have a boat.

Is it worth while bringing fishing gear down with me from NY, and if so, what kind of gear should I bring.

Any suggestions or help will be appreciated.

TIA

Len


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

bring your striper surf gears.
i am not very familiar of the area, it is barty b's territory, maybe you can drop him a pm.
i've only fished once their on the pier.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

You better bring your fishing gear with you!  lol
You're gonna be in fishin' heaven anytime of year.
There is a pier right there on the strip A1A(2 rods). There's a pier in Jax Bch 1 hour north. There's water all over the place. The Reds will be in the rivers and creeks. The Whiting in the Surf. Should be some trout around. Definitely will find blues. Google Map the address you'll be staying at and click on Satellite view, you'll see all the opportunites to fish.

What type of gear do you have and where would you be more comfortable fishing, pier or surf, shore? PM me when you get here. I'll come down and fish with ya! Fort Matanzas Inlet is 18 miles north of flagler along A1A. Great place to fish too. Man, welcome! You're gonna have a great time!





[email protected] said:


> Hi;
> 
> I will be spending December and January in Flagler Beach.
> 
> ...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

oh, i forgot to tell you it's pompano fishing that time too.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies.

At present I have a Pflueger Medalist 6060 (17 to 20 pound line), and two rods ... a 7' MH rod for 15-30 line and 1 - 4 ozs., and another rod also 7' good with line from 10 - 20 pounds. My other reel is a Pflueger Medalist 6040 ( 8 to 12 pound line, and a 6 1/2' rod.

Will these do or should I pick up some more stuff. I have never done any surf casting, and am not sure if I want to go that route since I have arthritis, and it might be rough on my back.

I hear thet Flagler Beach is right by the Intercoastal. Is there any decent fishing there, and if so do I need any additional stuff.

This might sound like a stupid question, but is the Intercoastal Salt, Fresh, or Brakish?

TIA

Len


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

You'd need longer a little longer rods for the Surf. However, a lot of fish in florida can be caught right at your toes. One of my rods is an 8 and depending on the conditions it won't cut it in the Surf. Flagler Pier is older, but it still sticks in the water so you will catch fish. Most of the intercoastal is Salt, but it connects to a lot of Brackish rivers. In it you'll catch Reds, Trout, that type of fish. That part of A1A down to Daytona is really neat because you are riding just off the beach, great view. Once you cross into FL, the distance from the Ocean to the intercoastal is 5 min. The gear you have would work well for the pier, shore and bridges. I'd recommend buying a folding camping chair at Walmart <$10.




[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the quick replies.
> 
> At present I have a Pflueger Medalist 6060 (17 to 20 pound line), and two rods ... a 7' MH rod for 15-30 line and 1 - 4 ozs., and another rod also 7' good with line from 10 - 20 pounds. My other reel is a Pflueger Medalist 6040 ( 8 to 12 pound line, and a 6 1/2' rod.
> 
> ...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm going to go ahead and warn you now. Spend two months in Florida, and you will not want to go back to New York.

So, to fit in down here, I'd suggest starting with this. Boiled peanuts, that's all I have to say. Learn to love them.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Little E is right. You spend 2 months here and we'll probably be seeing you here permanently within the year!


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*December/January*

Even though it's Fla-it can get a little blustery that time of year especially if we get a noreaster on the Ocean side. So i would bring some pier Rods to fish the Intercoastal Trout,Reds,Flounder and drum are always around. High Bridge:fishing: is a good bet with a new Dock underneath they also have a Bait shop.

Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> You'd need longer a little longer rods for the Surf.


Although I am not sure I will try fishing from the surf, I would like to pick up a longer rod just in case.

Since I do not have a station wagon or SUV I would like to find a 3 piece longer rod so that I do not have to deal with even a 4 1/2 foot size(broken down) if possible. There are a few 3 piece 9 foot rods around, but they all seem to be able to only handle lure weights of abot 1-3 ounces. Is this sufficient, or do I really need to go with a 2 piece rod with the ability to handle heavier weight stuff?

Len


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

That time of year you'll run into rougher Surf more often than not. On a day with light winds and calm Surf, I can get 2oz to hold bottom. Last Saturday winds were 15+ out of the East, we'd just had a Noreaster for 4 or 5 days (which churned up rip currents); I couldn't get 5oz to hold bottom. On days like that the Pier is your only option (or the back waters). I have my eye on a couple rods I will pick up before the end of the year. 9' Tica UGSA rated 2oz-6oz and the 12' AFAW 6nbait. The 9fter is to catch pan-fish using deadbait primarily shrimp. The 12fter live bait, or when that's not available cutbait.





[email protected] said:


> Although I am not sure I will try fishing from the surf, I would like to pick up a longer rod just in case.
> 
> Since I do not have a station wagon or SUV I would like to find a 3 piece longer rod so that I do not have to deal with even a 4 1/2 foot size(broken down) if possible. There are a few 3 piece 9 foot rods around, but they all seem to be able to only handle lure weights of abot 1-3 ounces. Is this sufficient, or do I really need to go with a 2 piece rod with the ability to handle heavier weight stuff?
> 
> Len


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry never fished there so cant add any thing, but in Flagler for breakfast none better than PIER Cafe at Hwy 100 & AIA about 2 mile south of PIER is MARTINS nothing fancy, concrete Bldg was painted yellow on the right hand side going south,two story bldg ,but Excellent Prime Rib, no big sign just look for crowdor ask any one . Then take Hwy 100 heading west ,stop in plaza on left just before going under I-95 there is excellent Chinese place think it is called 4 seasons. also continue on out on Hwy 100 west and come to Bunnell take right at Hwy 1and Bunnell cafe about a block away, Good food at fair price, no extra charge for heartburns. There is couple state park just south of Flagler on Hwy A1A ,have seen people fishing there,Oh yes forgot there is a Fishing pier right at the PIER CAFE ,well was one there unless last storms got it . Gets little cool so jacket, sweat shirts. Oh yes ,bring extra money. Enjoy your stay Al


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2007)

AL SEARS said:


> Sorry never fished there so cant add any thing, but in Flagler for breakfast none better than PIER Cafe at Hwy 100 & AIA about 2 mile south of PIER is MARTINS


Thanks Al,

Being totally unfamiliar in the area, any help like this is just wonderful.

It is difficult to just show up a a place for a two month stay knowing nothing.

Any other help would be appreciated.

What is the climate like in December/January ... temperature, sunshine, rain, etc?

Len


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> That time of year you'll run into rougher Surf more often than not. On a day with light winds and calm Surf, I can get 2oz to hold bottom. Last Saturday winds were 15+ out of the East, we'd just had a Noreaster for 4 or 5 days (which churned up rip currents); I couldn't get 5oz to hold bottom. On days like that the Pier is your only option (or the back waters). I have my eye on a couple rods I will pick up before the end of the year. 9' Tica UGSA rated 2oz-6oz and the 12' AFAW 6nbait. The 9fter is to catch pan-fish using deadbait primarily shrimp. The 12fter live bait, or when that's not available cutbait.


I can see that all of this is going to be a bit more complicated than first thought.

All of my fishing experience is in the north, and all fresh water. At first when we decided to come down, I figured that I would just through a couple of rods and reels in the car, and just get some fishing in. I now realize that there is more to it, and I feel like a complete novice.

Part of the problem is that we do not have a lot of room in the car since Marion and I are driving down with our English Bulldog Wendel and cannot just load up the car with fishing gear. 

The other side of the coin is that I would feel pretty stupid not bringing down the proper equipment to take whatever advantage I can of what appears to be a possible wonderful fishing experience.

As far as the surf fishing, do you suggest that I bring waders down?

Len


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

If you just toss a couple rods in the car you'll be just fine. You don't have to go out of your way to catch some fish. My official Surf fishing outfit is Shirt, Shorts and Sandals to get there and bare feet when I am fishing; and a hat to keep the sun out of the eyes. If I could just bring two rods/reels. I'd have a 12' with a heavy reel (Daiwa Emcast or Daiwa Opus Plus) and an 8' or 9' with the same reel or reels. 12' I'd use cutbait or live bait for the Surf and get as much distance as I could. Also because you may want to go one day when the winds and current have kicked up and need 6+ ounces of lead. The other Rod I'd use for fishing from the pier. 

Get some fresh shrimp from the bait shop. That's all you need on a #1 or 1/0 hook. When you catch a fish, cut him into strips and then bait a 3/0 to 6/0 hook and you'll catch more predators. It'll be fine.



[email protected] said:


> I can see that all of this is going to be a bit more complicated than first thought.
> 
> All of my fishing experience is in the north, and all fresh water. At first when we decided to come down, I figured that I would just through a couple of rods and reels in the car, and just get some fishing in. I now realize that there is more to it, and I feel like a complete novice.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> If you just toss a couple rods in the car you'll be just fine. You don't have to go out of your way to catch some fish. My official Surf fishing outfit is Shirt, Shorts and Sandals to get there and bare feet when I am fishing; and a hat to keep the sun out of the eyes. If I could just bring two rods/reels. I'd have a 12' with a heavy reel (Daiwa Emcast or Daiwa Opus Plus) and an 8' or 9' with the same reel or reels. 12' I'd use cutbait or live bait for the Surf and get as much distance as I could. Also because you may want to go one day when the winds and current have kicked up and need 6+ ounces of lead. The other Rod I'd use for fishing from the pier.
> 
> Get some fresh shrimp from the bait shop. That's all you need on a #1 or 1/0 hook. When you catch a fish, cut him into strips and then bait a 3/0 to 6/0 hook and you'll catch more predators. It'll be fine.


I have a Phlueger medalist 6060, rated for 14-17-20 lbs. Would that work for the 12 foot rod?

So what you are saying, even in Dec/Jan I will not need waders for the surf?

Len


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

It will just be getting cold then. Air temp is probably going to be around 60 deg. But we have some days where we will hit 70-75 during the winter. Coldest month is Feb. Temps are still going to be low-mid 50's, with some colder days mid 40's. Waders is probably more a personal preference but I've not seen anyone here with them. If you're going to stand in the Intercoastal (not recommended-I have a thing about gators) then I would wear waders. I am not familiar with that rod. The line weight tells me it probably is not. I've done extensive research on rods before choosing mine and 12'ers are more 15-25 and up. I'll research it and see.



[email protected] said:


> I have a Phlueger medalist 6060, rated for 14-17-20 lbs. Would that work for the 12 foot rod?
> 
> So what you are saying, even in Dec/Jan I will not need waders for the surf?
> 
> Len


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> It will just be getting cold then. Air temp is probably going to be around 60 deg. But we have some days where we will hit 70-75 during the winter. Coldest month is Feb. Temps are still going to be low-mid 50's, with some colder days mid 40's. Waders is probably more a personal preference but I've not seen anyone here with them. If you're going to stand in the Intercoastal (not recommended-I have a thing about gators) then I would wear waders. I am not familiar with that rod. The line weight tells me it probably is not. I've done extensive research on rods before choosing mine and 12'ers are more 15-25 and up. I'll research it and see.


Sorry for the confusion. The reel is the Medalist 6060, and it can handle line from 14 to 20 lbs. I would have to pick up a 12' rod to go with it. I am planning to use this reel off of the pier with 20 lb. line.

Len


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

That'll be fine. Most of us use 14# or 15# line. Sufix Tri, Sufix Elite, Sufix Seige, Berkley Big Game. 20# is fine. Rods: Daiwa Eliminators are good. They're real cheap $60 for a 12' but they'll get the job done. On the higher end, the new AFAW 6nbaits which should be out mid-end of Oct about $170. Tica has a 12' UEHA and the new Dolphins (UGSA). $130 and $160. The Dolphins have better Guides and TC3 graphite as opposed to TC2.



[email protected] said:


> Sorry for the confusion. The reel is the Medalist 6060, and it can handle line from 14 to 20 lbs. I would have to pick up a 12' rod to go with it. I am planning to use this reel off of the pier with 20 lb. line.
> 
> Len


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> That'll be fine. Most of us use 14# or 15# line. Sufix Tri, Sufix Elite, Sufix Seige, Berkley Big Game. 20# is fine. Rods: Daiwa Eliminators are good. They're real cheap $60 for a 12' but they'll get the job done. On the higher end, the new AFAW 6nbaits which should be out mid-end of Oct about $170. Tica has a 12' UEHA and the new Dolphins (UGSA). $130 and $160. The Dolphins have better Guides and TC3 graphite as opposed to TC2.


If possible I would like to keep the cost down on a 12' Surf rod since I am not sure how much I will use it if at all. Some friend have suggested that I pick up an Ugly Stick. Other than the fact that they seem to be a bit on the heavy side, is there any down side to going this route?

Len


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Check Cabela's.com. On the right click on fishing, click on Saltwater Surf Rods. This will give you a good idea of models and price. I was looking at and will eventually pick up an 8' Bigwater Uglystick. They are a little more 10-20% than the Eliminators. Yeah, I just went there and the 12' Daiwa Eliminator is $49.99 - the regular 12' Ugly Stick is $109. The Ugly Stick Big Water Rods are $65.99 - you have to search Big Water to get to it.
Hope that helps.



[email protected] said:


> If possible I would like to keep the cost down on a 12' Surf rod since I am not sure how much I will use it if at all. Some friend have suggested that I pick up an Ugly Stick. Other than the fact that they seem to be a bit on the heavy side, is there any down side to going this route?
> 
> Len


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> Check Cabela's.com. On the right click on fishing, click on Saltwater Surf Rods. This will give you a good idea of models and price. I was looking at and will eventually pick up an 8' Bigwater Uglystick. They are a little more 10-20% than the Eliminators. Yeah, I just went there and the 12' Daiwa Eliminator is $49.99 - the regular 12' Ugly Stick is $109. The Ugly Stick Big Water Rods are $65.99 - you have to search Big Water to get to it.
> Hope that helps.


After quite a bit of searching, I found a Daiwa Beefstick, 12', 3 pieces, 17-30 lb. line, lure weight 1-6 ozs. I do not think that it is made any more (this model), but it does have the benefit of being able to break down to fit in my car. It might be a bit heavy, but should do the job.

What else should I pick up and bring down .... gaf, bait bucket, etc? Any suggestions would help.

Len


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

It would do the job and doesn not sound that heavy. Heavy ones would be 30-60lb line, lure weight 8-16oz, now that's a tree! lol



[email protected] said:


> After quite a bit of searching, I found a Daiwa Beefstick, 12', 3 pieces, 17-30 lb. line, lure weight 1-6 ozs. I do not think that it is made any more (this model), but it does have the benefit of being able to break down to fit in my car. It might be a bit heavy, but should do the job.
> 
> What else should I pick up and bring down .... gaf, bait bucket, etc? Any suggestions would help.
> 
> Len


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> It would do the job and doesn not sound that heavy. Heavy ones would be 30-60lb line, lure weight 8-16oz, now that's a tree! lol


Well ... the rod arrived yesterday, and it should do the job. I wanted to try it out, but even though I have a very large back yard, there was no way I had the space to try casting with a 12' rod back there  I decided to try it on the street in front of my house, and the neighbors had quite a laugh.

I do not mean to be a pest with all of the questions, so if you can indulge me, I have a few more.

I assume that I should pick up some sort of Beach Cart that will fit in the car with a cooler. There are a couple of nice ones on eBay, and if I get one, I will just have it shipped directly down to FL before heading south. Do you feel a cart is a good idea?

How large a Gaff should I pick up? I would like to use it for both surf, and also on the Pier and Intercoastal, if this makes any sense. For the Intercoastal, an I best off with a net?

As far as hooks, sinkers, leader, and other items, am I best off just buying this stuff down there, or can you suggest a basic starter assortment, and again for both surf, Pier, and the Intercoastal?

Is there anything else I should pick up that you can think of before I head south?

I really appreciate all of your help.

Best regards,

Len


----------

